# New Passenger Ratings Out to 2 decimals



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

I started seeing all passenger ratings today going out to 2 digits, such as 4.97, etc. Is that the same for everyone I would guess? I wonder what they are seeing about the drivers?


----------



## Chazzzman (Jan 25, 2016)

He is an Uber driver. Only Drivers have the two decimal places.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Chazzzman said:


> He is an Uber driver. Only Drivers have the two decimal places.


I did 5 rides yesterday, including tourists. All rides had decimals out to 2 decimal places. Am I the only one seeing this? Maybe it was a glitch in the Matrix.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> I did 5 rides yesterday, including tourists. All rides had decimals out to 2 decimal places. Am I the only one seeing this? Maybe it was a glitch in the Matrix.


You are correct.. I got couple of riders who had two decimal ratings as well. And I did ask them if they drove for Uber. Both never owned cars!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 10, 2016)

Some people do lie buddy.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-customer-support-from-uber.69439/#post-951492


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Clearly there was a glitch yesterday, because I picked up 5 people like that too and I could tell they did not drive for Uber...

Either it was a glitch or Uber is eventually going to change over to this new rating system.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Yep, confirmed. I saw it as well all day yesterday.


----------



## Waqar (Sep 17, 2015)

I think drivers are doing lot of cancelations for low rated passengers,so uber Showing off two decimal rating to driver,like that's going to make a difference .


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Been back to normal tonight.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

About half of mine today had them. Weird


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Waqar said:


> I think drivers are doing lot of cancelations for low rated passengers,so uber Showing off two decimal rating to driver,like that's going to make a difference .


Maybe drivers are canceling or not accepting drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nomad said:


> I noticed the same thing and prodded a few to see if they were drivers. They weren't. Today, all 19 of my fares showed two decimal places and it became very apparent that they were not drivers. Not sure why, but it would seem that there's a new pax rating showing on our end.


Did you ask the pax what YOUR rating said? Wondering if it's going both ways.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Nomad said:


> I noticed the same thing and prodded a few to see if they were drivers. They weren't. Today, all 19 of my fares showed two decimal places and it became very apparent that they were not drivers. Not sure why, but it would seem that there's a new pax rating showing on our end.


Tampa too.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

yes, seeing that here in DC for the past week.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seeing it in Houston also.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

App updated. Now all pax showing full digit rating.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah. I guess uber figures we would go for 3 digit pax hoping it's a driver.


----------

